

Kickstarter successfully used to raise funds for Startup - lenkendall
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/LenKendall/gisto-more-knowledge-in-less-time

======
lenkendall
We have 17 hours left but looks like it will make it through.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/LenKendall/gisto-more-
kn...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/LenKendall/gisto-more-knowledge-in-
less-time)

------
jamesteow
I got rejected from Kickstarter because they said they "didn't fund startups"
(the idea was purely non-for-profit and was aimed as a social benefit).

And lo and behold... a startup?

~~~
lenkendall
I think the lines are blurred to be honest. We don't consider ourselves a
startup, but rather a project site. I guess KS does as well.

------
dewittn
Was your proposal for a specific project or to fund an ongoing endeavor?

